# Vermouth, sweet?



## giggler (Aug 12, 2016)

Dear spouse came home with brown Vermouth instead of dry vermouth!

What do I do?

I looked it up and apperently it makes a fine Manhatten Cocktail, but I don't do Schotch.

Cherries Jubbilee? or mabey add it to Stogganof?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Vermouth*



giggler said:


> Dear spouse came home with brown Vermouth instead of dry vermouth!
> 
> What do I do?
> 
> ...



You can do what I did when a customer of mine gave me a bottle of sweet vermouth 20 years ago.  I kept it in my liquor cabinet for about 15 years then tossed it.

I don't mix scotch with anything.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 12, 2016)

giggler said:


> Dear spouse came home with brown Vermouth instead of dry vermouth!
> 
> What do I do?
> 
> ...




Mahattens are made with bourbon and not scotch.  A totally different liquor so maybe try one.

Or a negroni cocktail -- vermouth and Campari


----------



## Caslon (Aug 12, 2016)

Martini and Rossi vermouth is ok with me. A tiny splash.

There's another famous vermouth brand that literally makes me gag.  Noilly Prat vermouth.

That vermouth is ipecac to me. Keep it away!  I get a natural gag reaction to the smell of it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2016)

I like brandy Manhattans.  Not a bourbon fan, but I do like scotch and water.

Sweet vermouth will keep almost forever.  Taste it, see if you might like it in a stew, some soups, sauces.


----------

